# Ride On launching in Cairns



## friezy (Dec 18, 2016)

Hey all,

Friday 13th March, Ride On is launching! How will they go in the Australia market?


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

They gonna become an overnight success, the business that thought of the idea last always does LOL.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

friezy said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Friday 13th March, Ride On is launching! How will they go in the Australia market?


Is this the ride on mower rideshare idea?

Just what we need - hundreds of blokes on their Stihl, Honda or John Deere ride-on mowers, out prowling the suburban streets looking for a lawn to mow?

.


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

I thought ride on was a $ex toy :biggrin:


----------

